# Nvidia Treiber will nicht (FATAL: Module nvidia not found)

## Boogie-Man

Hallo Leute,

In Sachen Gentoo bin ich ein Rookie, ich wollte endlich mal weg von Suse.

Und da dachte ich, das Gentoo eine gute wahl waere.

Aber leider ist  mit dem Grafiktreiber auch schon alles vorbei.

Ich habe Gentoo installiert, von der live cd.

Danach begann ich mit dem NV Treiber, wo schon die installation nicht wollte.

Nach langer suche im Netz, stellte ich fest das ich erst die Kernel-Source 

installieren muss.

Dies half auch nicht, also erstellte ich mir einen neuen Kernel, ohne ihn zu

installieren.

Endlich funktionierte die installation des NV-Treiber ohne Fehlermeldungen.

Wenn ich jetzt aber "modprobe nvidia" eingebe dann kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

FATAL: Module nvidia not found

Was muss ich also tun!!

System: 8800GTS "nv90"

             MSI Platinum 

             intel Q6600 

Ich hoffe ihr koennt damit etwas was Anfangen, den ueber Gentoo bin ich an XFCE geraten, und

muss sagen das es mir sehr gefaellt.

Und auch die einstallung der Gentoo Jungs gefaellt mir gut.

Muss aber erst den Rookie status los werden, hoffe auf eure Hielfe

           Mit gruss und dank euer    Boogie

----------

## musv

Wenn du den nv-Treiber installiert hast, kann modprobe nvidia nur 'ne Fehlermeldung bringen. 

nv != nvidia

Gib mal ein:

emerge -s nvidia-drivers

Je nach Deiner Graka musst du dann die entsprechende Version installieren. 

GeForce <=4 -> Legacy Drivers (keine Ahnung welche Nummer)

GeForce 5 -> 173.xxx

> GeForce 5 -> da sollte auch die 177 funktionieren. 

Beim späteren Starten von X kannst du Dir das modprobe sparen. Das macht der X-Server schon von selbst.

----------

## Boogie-Man

Oh sorry,

Mit meiner Abkuerzung meinte ich den richtigen Nvidia Treiber.

Habe nicht gerafft, das der freie Treiber mit nv bezeichnet wird.

Ich habe mit emerge nvidia-drivers den Treiber installiert.

Danach habe ich erst das modprobe ausgefuehrt.

Sollte es jetzt nicht das Modul anzeigen?

Nach dem ich nv mit nvidia in der xorg.conf ersetzt hatte,

lief mein X nicht mehr.

Gehe also davon aus das das Modul nicht funzt.

Wo liegt da mein Fehler?

Sorry wenn ich so als noob nerve, aber ich moechte von

Gentoo nicht die Finger lassen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zyko

Helfen diese beiden:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/nvidia-guide.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/xorg-config.xml

?

 *Quote:*   

> Ich habe Gentoo installiert, von der live cd.

 

Hast du den automatischen Installer benutzt oder die händische Methode à la Handbuch?

In jedem Fall:

1. Du brauchst die Kernel sources und einen korrekten Symlink in /usr/src. Die Sources müssen der tatsächlichen Version (und Konfiguration) deines gebooteten Kernels entsprechen, d.h. Kernel-Updates können dein System diesbezüglich durcheinanderbringen.

Wie hast du deinen Kernel installiert (Genkernel, ...)? Was sagt "ls -lash /usr/src" und "uname -a"

2. In deiner /etc/make.conf sollte folgende Zeile enthalten sein:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"
```

Das bewirkt, dass die Installation von Xorg ("emerge xorg-x11") die nvidia-drivers automatisch als Dependency mitzieht. D.h. du solltest dich zusätzlich um nichts mehr kümmern müssen. Du musst hiernach "emerge -avutND world" laufen lassen, um alle nötigen Pakete upzudaten.

Siehe die Manpage von make.conf ("man make.conf") für mehr nützliche Optionen. Es gibt z.B. auch ALSA_CARDS für die Soundkarte...

----------

## obrut<-

ich schätze mal, dass das modul (nvidia) nicht für den aktuell laufenden kernel kompiliert wurde. was sagen 

```
uname -a
```

 und 

```
ls -l /usr/src/
```

? das modul wird für die per /usr/src/linux verlinkten kernelquellen kompiliert. wenn die verlinkten quellen zu einem kernel neuer als der laufende gehören, solltest du den neueren kernel booten. dazu muss der kernel unter /boot zu finden sein und grub/lilo entsprechend konfiguriert sein. danach solltest du das modul laden können.

sollten die verlinkten quellen nicht zur aktuellsten installierten version gehören, sollte der link /usr/src/linux auf die neueren quellen umgebogen werden um anschließend den enueren kernel zu kompilieren, installieren und zu guter letzt das modul neu zu kompilieren (emerge nvidia-drivers). in dem fall muss natürlich der neue kernel erst noch gebootet werden.

----------

## Boogie-Man

Wow hier gehts ja ab!

Danke erst ma fuer die schnelle hielfe!

Also, mit der Anleitung kann ich nichts anfangen.

Nach dem erstellen des neuen Kernels, soll ich ihn

umbenennen, wie auch immer das gehen soll.

Darueber schweigt sich die Anleitung aus.

Auch wie ich sie start bzw einbinden soll,

kann ich als noob nicht nachvollziehen.

Du hast Recht! 

Wenn ich das richtig sehe habe ich wohl nicht den richtigen Kernel oder?

======================================================================

Boogie ~ # ls -lash /usr/src

total 12K

4.0K drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4.0K Nov  5 12:51 .

4.0K drwxr-xr-x 12 root root 4.0K Nov  6 21:49 ..

   0 -rw-r--r--  1 root root    0 Nov  5 07:01 .keep

   0 lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   22 Nov  5 12:51 linux -> linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7

4.0K drwxr-xr-x 21 root root 4.0K Nov  6 21:40 linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7

Boogie ~ # uname -a

Linux Boogie 2.6.24-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Thu Jun 26 18:36:15 UTC 2008 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

=======================================================================

So ich habe jetzt den kernel in den /boot kopiert.

Aber habe immer noch das Problem mit dem Grub.

Ueber Google weiss ich jetzt das es eine menue liste gibt!

Aber ich finde sie nicht, und sie soll geupdatet werden aber wie!

----------

## yuhu

Im Verzeichnis /boot/grub findest du die Datei grub.conf 

menu.lst ist ein Link auf grub.conf

Ändert kannst Du den Inhalt mit einem beliebigen Editor (vi, nano,...)

In der Installationsdoku findest noch mehr Tips zu grub

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10

----------

## Boogie-Man

Super mein Kernel laeuft.

Aber wenn ich wieder modprobe ausfuehre, kommt 

garnichts, kein fehler aber auch nicht das es rennt.

Wenn ich nvidia-xconfig eingebe, funzt x nicht mehr.

Gehe also davon aus das ich es noch immer

nicht hin bekommen habe.

Also wie komme ich jetzt hier weiter!

Noch ne kleine Frage am Rande :

Wo speichert Gentoo die Pakete aus dem Netz!

Habe nur ISDN, und moechte gerne die Pakete sichern.

Denn ich will, sofern alles rennt, das alles noch mal machen.

Zwecks lernen und fuer eine kleine zusammenfassung hier.

Fuer alle noobs die das selbe Problem haben.

 gruss und einen fetten Dank an alle!!!!!!  :Exclamation: 

----------

## Max Steel

modprobe gibt nie etwas aus wenn es läuft, nur wenns nicht läuft meckert er  :Wink: 

Randfrage:

Er speichert die distfiles unter /usr/portage/distfiles

----------

## musv

 *Boogie-Man wrote:*   

> Aber wenn ich wieder modprobe ausfuehre, kommt 
> 
> garnichts, kein fehler aber auch nicht das es rennt.

 

Alte UNIX-Philosophie. Wenn ein Befehl eine Ausgabe bringt, war's 'ne Fehlermeldung. D.h. kommt keine Meldung, ist alles ok. Überprüfen, ob das Modul ordentlich geladen wurde, kannst du mit: 

```
lsmod
```

 Alternativ sollte auch bei eine Meldung erscheinen, wenn du 

```
dmesg
```

 eingibst. 

 *Boogie-Man wrote:*   

> Wenn ich nvidia-xconfig eingebe, funzt x nicht mehr.

 

Dafür gibt's 'ne Log-Datei. Wirf mal einen Blick in /var/log/Xorg.0.log. Dort solltest du mehr Informationen finden, warum X nicht wil. Sofern den Fehler nicht finden kannst, poste einfach mal Deine /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Bitte die Kommentare rauslöschen. 

 *Boogie-Man wrote:*   

> Habe nur ISDN, und moechte gerne die Pakete sichern.

 

Wie schon von Max erwähnt, sind die in /usr/portage/distfiles. Sichern brauchst du die nicht extra, die bleiben in diesem Verzeichnis.

----------

## Boogie-Man

So jetzt habe ich ein bisschen Zeit!

Ich habe die letzten 2 Tage damit verbracht, meinen Kernel anzupassen!!

Das gelingt mir aber nicht, kein Sound (bin gerade einen Realdreck Treiber am Laden).

Und auch mit der Videoausgabe scheint es zu hapern.

Der Mplayer beschwert sich ueber meine Video ausgabe..

Frage:

Kann ich mir die Konfiguration vom Original Genkernel anschauen!

Wuerde mir die Arbeit sehr erleichtern!

Will hoffen das, das klappt.

Ansonsten werde ich noch viel Zeit mit make menuconfig verbringen.

Binn ja mal gespannt wann ich mich wieder an meinem Nvidia Problem

setzen kann.

mfG   BoogieMan

----------

## Max Steel

Du kannst sogar genkernel --menuconfig all eingeben.

Das bewirkt das dir der make menuconfig angezeigt wird um die Einstellungen zu modifizieren.

Danach wird der Kernel gebaut.

----------

## Boogie-Man

Voll Fett,

Danke Max, das wars, habe es hin bekommen.

Nur noch eine kleine Frage:

Was sind MASKED PACKAGES

Jetzt wo die Grafik rennt, wollte ich Compiz-Fusion installieren.

Aber als rooky ist jeter Schritt schwaer.

Obwohl ich sagen muss, wenn ich frueher mit Gentoo angefangen haette, waere

ich bei Linux viel weiter.

Was ich in der letzten Woche Gentoo gelernt habe, habe ich in 4 Jahren Suse

nicht gelernt.

Wobei das auch an dem echt coolen Forum liegt.

Ihr habt mir schnell und kompetent geholfen.

Ihr werdet mich so schnell nicht mehr los!

  mfG euer BoogieMan

----------

## Max Steel

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1#doc_chap3

Unter "Maskierte Pakete" wird es erklärt, zieh dir am besten das Arbeiten mit Portage komplett durch.

Hier mal die Kurzfassung.

Maskierte Pakete sind Pakete die vom Maintainer des Ebuild nicht für den normalen "Verzehr" freigegeben sind, also Pakete die evtl. Probleme machen könnten.

Oftmals sind die Pakete vom Entwickler bereits stable (compiz-fusion ist ein Beispiel), aber bevor es in den stable-Tree landet (das wäre unter dem Keyword "arch" (bei dir x86)) muss es erst noch von verschiedenen Leuten getestet werden und dann als stable gemeldet werden. unstable Pakete sind unter dem Keyword ~arch (bei dir ~x86) zu erreichen.

Es gibt noch hardmaskierte Pakete, diese hier sind meistens noch im Beta-Status, also noch in der Entwicklung und zum testen und Bugsmelden freigegeben.

Ich übersetze das mit hochgradig unstable.

compiz-fusion zieht noch ein paar andere Pakete mit sich.

2 Möglichkeiten entweder du machst immer ein emerge -a compiz-fusion

Sucht nach der Zeile "- categorie/package-version (masked by: ~x86)

und machst dann ein

echo "x11-wm/compiz-fusion" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

und dann nochmal

emerge -a compiz-fusion

suchen

echo "x11-wm/compiz" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

und so weiter und so fort.

Oder du installierst dir autounmask: (emerge -a autounmask)

und gibst dann ein:

autounmask categorie/package-ver

Bei compiz wäre das dann:

autounmask x11-wm/compiz-fusion-0.7.8

Edith2:

Habe ich vergessen   :Embarassed: 

Wichtig, portageXS wird hier benötigt, dieses scheint nicht mehr in der RDepend im Ebuild zu stehen, also vorher ein emerge -a portagexs ausführen.

PS:

Ich würde dir empfehlen das du /etc/portage/package.keywords als Ordner machst, sowie alle andere wie z.B. "/etc/portage/package.mask" "/etc/portage/package.unmask" "/etc/portage/package.use"

package.mask sind Pakete die du maskieren (nicht installieren) möchtest,

package.unmask sind für hardmaskierte (hochgradig unstable (normalerweise)),

und package.use für eine Anwendung von USE-Flags auf ein einzelnes Paket.

package.keywords sind für "normal" unstable Pakete, einfach wo die Sicherheit nicht gewährleistet ist.

und dann im Ordner in irgendwie genannten Dateien (scheiß egal) diese Zeilen 

"=categorie/package-ver #Für genaue Angabe der Paketversion

categorie/package #Für eine demaskierung des Pakets ohne genaue Versionsangabe"

autounmask nimmt immer die genaue Angabe der Paketversion.

Die Dateien kannst du mit einem Editor deiner Wahl selber bearbeiten.

Meine /etc/portage/package.keywords/compiz:

http://rafb.net/p/sAatKH51.html

(das ~x86 muss man nicht angeben, das wird bereits geregelt.

autunmask baut es selber hinein, daher kommen sie

compiz hat noch andere Abhängigkeiten, die hier nicht aufgeführt sind.)

PPS:

Danke dir für das Lob, freut uns hier alle sehr. ^^

Willkommen an Bord.

// Endgültige Fassung //

Doch noch was eingefallen.

Edith:

compiz zieht xorg-server-1.5.* hinterher.

Um einen sicheren Fehler auszuschließen könntest du vor dem emergen erstmal in deine /etc/X11/xorg.conf folgende Option einzubauen.

```
Section "ServerLayout"

[...]

        Option          "AutoAddDevices"        "Off"

EndSection
```

----------

